# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  gettraff.com или traff-2 при открытии браузера хром

## Вячеслав009

как лечить помогите, перепробовал все известные мне способы
пытался лечить adwcleaner не помогло

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

dr.web блокирует открытие этого сайта

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> как лечить помогите, перепробовал все известные мне способы
> пытался лечить adwcleaner не помогло
> 
> - - - - -Добавлено - - - - -
> 
> dr.web блокирует открытие этого сайта


проверил, не только хром ловит но и все известные браузеры.. выключил dr.web начала открываться страница вулкан игровые автоматы на всех браузерах

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

